# Authentic? Here's my thoughts.



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello my fellow BOTL/SOTL. This is my first post in this subforum. I recently purchased a single tube cigar expecting to write it off as science and not smoke it because I was 95% certain it would be fake. The reasons I thought it was fake was as follows;
The price point. I paid $7 for this with a shipping charge of $2. 
The location. I ordered it from a vendor and as I kept asking him questions he kept giving me roundabout responses. 
The website. I can't say where I bought it from because that goes against forum policy.

For all these reasons I made this purchase already writing it off as an experiment and not really expecting to smoke it. 
However, after spending a few hours researching how to tell the difference between fake and authentic, and after inspecting the product once it arrived, I think I have my first CC purchase. I'm sure all the seasoned veterans will correct me if I make any wrong points. So let's get to it:

First the packaging. It looks authentic but it's hard to authenticate what's inside due to what's outside. 








Next is the cap. I looked it over and discerned it is in fact a triple cap.








The band. This is where it's easiest to discern whether the product is fake if it is, because even slight variations stick out to the trained eye. In this case, the band looked crisp, and it had the two holograms on the new bands (the Indian head and the top and bottom gold band).








The wrapper. I've seen a lot of fakes in my research that were bumpy or ragged, but that wasn't the case here. The wrapper is smooth, tight and the actual cigar is firm as should be.








The foot. I don't know how to discern an authentic based on the foot so I have no opinion in this case.








Measurements. According to CCW, the stick is 4.9 inches. That and the 50 ring gauge is equivalent to about 20mm.















In conclusion, I am deciding that this is in fact an authentic Cohiba Robustos, and that what started out to be an experimental purchase turned out to be my first CC purchase. 
Feel free to give your two cents and agree or disagree please. 
Also, I can not tell you if it smokes like an authentic Cohiba because I've never had an authentic CC. 
-Huda


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

At a minimum that would be a $20 cigar by the box. Probably more like $35 or $40 on the black market. I would be willing to bet the packaging came from an authentic one. Counterfeit tube would be extremely rare, AFAIK. But based on the price that's as far as I'd go. 

But, what do I know!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Off the top of my head:

The printing "Robutos" on the tube is wrong. The width of the type should be wider than the "Habana, Cuba" part.
The hologram of the head looks off too but I'd have to pull one to compare.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC (Jan 21, 2016)

Like the above poster said, the Robusto printing is a dead giveaway imo. Also, I believe there should be more white space on top and bottom of COHIBA on the band. Plus the fact that it was only $7.

How it should look:

The Robusto printing should be larger and wider than the Habana, Cuba part.









There is more white space on an authentic band on top and bottom of COHIBA







vs.









And I also feel like the shape of the H and the B on the fake band are off. The horizontal part of the H on the fake band looks too skinny and the white spaces inside the B are too small.

So personally I think it's a fake. The good thing is you only paid $9 altogether.


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

yea, you aint paying $7 for a real Cohiba. 


Wish I had $7 to throw down the toilet.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

That's why you guys are the pros. I'm not bothered with the $9 because like I said, I was never expecting this to be real. Can't tell you where I got it but the seller will get negative feedback for it. 
That being said, it looks like a very clean and well made cigar, should I still not smoke it because it's a fake?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> yea, you aint paying $7 for a real Cohiba.
> 
> Wish I had $7 to throw down the toilet.


Here you go again. let's keep the comments productive.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Moist Fanta said:


> yea, you aint paying $7 for a real Cohiba.
> 
> Wish I had $7 to throw down the toilet.


I'm not going to beat around the bush, I don't like you. It seems like you just troll the threads looking to put down any thing and anyone you don't like. Maybe if you wouldn't spend your time trolling you'd have $7 to flush down the toilet. This is an informative thread and the other posts are informational and helping me further my cigar education. You're just being negative and down right rude.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> That being said, it looks like a very clean and well made cigar, should I still not smoke it because it's a fake?


Absolutely you should smoke it! No reason not to. It may even be the best cigar you've ever smoked.

Enjoy!

- MG


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I was thinking that max, but I've noticed the general advice is not to smoke fakes because of the questionable facilities they were created in might not be sanitary.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> yea, you aint paying $7 for a real Cohiba.
> 
> Wish I had $7 to throw down the toilet.


Even a Siglo I now a days is around $10.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC (Jan 21, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> I was thinking that max, but I've noticed the general advice is not to smoke fakes because of the questionable facilities they were created in might not be sanitary.


Yeah, you might as well give it a go! If there's the slightest bit that's off within the first couple puffs. Throw it in the trash and light up another stick!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha! I like how you think I should remedy the bad stick with a good one... Will definitely use that routine.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> I was thinking that max, but I've noticed the general advice is not to smoke fakes because of the questionable facilities they were created in might not be sanitary.


I have a hard time imagining something that looks as well made and "clean" as you said, as that stick, is going to hurt you. It isn't what it says it is, but it isn't like it's filled with sawdust either. I'd smoke it without a second thought.

Of course, I've been known to eat pizza for breakfast that's stayed unrefrigerated all night. Still alive, ornery, and kicking.

(My bachelorhoods (1st and 2nd) got a bit interesting...) >

- MG


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If you get hints of pubes or nail clippings then you might want to stop smoking it and open it up for the sake of science.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

socalocmatt said:


> If you get hints of pubes or nail clippings then you might want to stop smoking it and open it up for the sake of science.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Haha reminds me of a tv show where they shaved their pubes and rolled it in a joint for their friend who swore he got high from it without knowin what was in it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Clearly I stand corrected on conjecturing that the tube itself is authentic. Never seen a fake one before, myself. But, ya' learn something new every day!

Kudos to @*socalocmatt* and @*ZigarrenYCC* for the fine detective work!

And, no, I wouldn't smoke it. Make a wall display or somethin' with it.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome thread, some of you should use your powers for good and work as private investigators on the side  haha. Definitely sub'd for when I go to look to get into CC's, I should have when I got some down in st marten, but some were easy to tell were fakes from when I had seen the real stuff first. Thanks for posting up though Huda, always good to be able to go back to and check stuff, definitely sub'd.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's an up close high quality photo of a real band courtesy of @elco69
Happy hunting!


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Threads can take on an admonition effect as well as a negative one simply by a person pushing an agenda and that doesn't serve ,anything. ...let's try to be informative at all costs. If information can be validated as fact then it serves the greater good and anything else is just wasted effort to be self serving. The advice given as far as it being faux tends to be correct and smoking it poses a risk that tells me....don't do it. There is a reason why they are fake. ..why waste effort to put care and concern into a fake...the idea is to get something for less without care about the consumer. ..to cheat them and in some cases to cause harm...why on earth would anyone give a scammer a green light to cheat you by placing any faith in what they are doing to cheat you.. .why not buy fake products as a way of just doing business in everything you buy? I think we all know why. And should know why.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Threads can take on an admonition effect as well as a negative one simply by a person pushing an agenda and that doesn't serve ,anything. ...let's try to be informative at all costs. If information can be validated as fact then it serves the greater good and anything else is just wasted effort to be self serving. The advice given as far as it being faux tends to be correct and smoking it poses a risk that tells me....don't do it. There is a reason why they are fake. ..why waste effort to put care and concern into a fake...the idea is to get something for less without care about the consumer. ..to cheat them and in some cases to cause harm...why on earth would anyone give a scammer a green light to cheat you by placing any faith in what they are doing to cheat you.. .why not buy fake products as a way of just doing business in everything you buy? I think we all know why. And should know why.


Message received. Will not smoke. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

One other thing I noticed which wasn't mentioned was the band alignment in the second picture which also throws off the white squares, I was told this is also a pretty good sign of a fake.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

IMO, you should be able to blow the whistle on a site selling fakes.
I also respect the rules of this forum.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

^^ I think so too, but forums rules do prevail. Im sure Huda would let you know over PM if you wanna know though, I may be contacting him as I will be making a birthday purchase in a bit and want to make sure its not from that same source.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

MichiganSRT8 said:


> ^^ I think so too, but forums rules do prevail. Im sure Huda would let you know over PM if you wanna know though, I may be contacting him as I will be making a birthday purchase in a bit and want to make sure its not from that same source.


It wouldn't help to tell you because it was very obscure and I only happened on the listing. You would need a very specific query because the site doesn't allow alcohol tobacco or firearms.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hudabear said:


> It wouldn't help to tell you because it was very obscure and I only happened on the listing. You would need a very specific query because the site doesn't allow alcohol tobacco or firearms.


If I get your drift, they also don't allow counterfeit products. Report the bastid! File for a PP refund for "item not as described".


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> If I get your drift, they also don't allow counterfeit products. Report the bastid! File for a PP refund for "item not as described".


I told him I'm giving him a chance to fix the issue before I report. And I did use poopoo so I guess I don't lose my $9


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

What the monkey said.
File a claim with their resolution center. You will be made whole.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> It wouldn't help to tell you because it was very obscure and I only happened on the listing. You would need a very specific query because the site doesn't allow alcohol tobacco or firearms.


Gotcha, sounds good, never mind then!


----------



## masongm (Feb 15, 2016)

Counterfeit Gallery

This is very helpful when checking if you bought a fake.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

hey all, ignore Moist Fanta. he's just a little troll. if we all agree not to comment on his posts, maybe he'll go away. if he replies to this post, i will not comment. actually, let's all "gang up" on him! nah, let's not do that....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've seen him make a rational post or two. Everyone here is allowed the opportunity for redemption.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> I've seen him make a rational post or two. Everyone here is allowed the opportunity for redemption.


You don't think it's just a coincidence that the initials for his handle are MF, do you?


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> You don't think it's just a coincidence that the initials for his handle are MF, do you?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Never thought about it. But if he values posting and Brotherhood, he'll begin to think twice before hitting submit. You don't have to have an awesome take to be "part of" here. I've seen posters here banned with good reason.
I could care less if he gets himself bounced, but I'd rather see another person who can add value to the forum.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Those who troll are dealt with pretty quickly ....if he trolls he won't be here long but everybody is given a chance to be a contributing member and this is his chance to do that.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> It wouldn't help to tell you because it was very obscure and I only happened on the listing. You would need a very specific query because the site doesn't allow alcohol tobacco or firearms.


If it's the site I'm thinking of, they sometimes get away with crap like this by listing for sale "a cigar tube - any contents are not a part of this transaction." I've seen them do this with booze as well.

- MG


----------

